# Help! My new goat ran away



## KbBarlow (Jul 22, 2012)

We bought 2 goats last night 1 adult pygmy doe and her 5 month old daughter. The baby got out and is gone. I have looked for her for hours with no luck. Will she come back to her mama? Is there anything I can do? I have the mom isolated from the rest of the herd in the hopes that her cries will attract the baby.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 22, 2012)

I would let neighbors know. I would also inform the local dog kennels in case they get a report. There isn't much you can do except that and keep searching. A scared animal doesn't do normal things and she may have gone so far that she can't find her way back. You may want to travel to far neighbors and let them know and/or put up signs. I hope you find her.


----------



## KbBarlow (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks Karen. I'm workin on fliers now & have called animal control. I hope she comes back.


----------



## drdoolittle (Jul 22, 2012)

I hope you find the poor little thing.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 22, 2012)

Baby goats can squeeze deep into small little holes, did yo check EVERYWHERE? She could be hiding say under a log you wouldn't think her be able to be in. Hope you find her, you could maybe take the mom through the woods on a leash in hopes of attracting her? She might not be able to hear from where shes at


----------



## elevan (Jul 22, 2012)

Taking the mama for a walk sounds like a good idea.  I hope that you find her


----------



## boykin2010 (Jul 23, 2012)

I hate to say this but is it possible that something or someone took the baby?


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jul 23, 2012)

Hope you find the baby. It does seem odd that she wouldn't stay with or near momma. Mine never wander too far.


----------



## daisychick (Jul 23, 2012)

Hoping you found your goat.


----------



## animalmom (Jul 23, 2012)

I second the idea of looking into places where the baby could not possibly fit.  I can't tell you the number of times we have "lost" a baby only to find the little critter huddled down in the tiniest of places under something.  They do it on purpose!  They just like to see you panic.

Keep us posted on your progress.  Lost babies are a heartbreak.


----------



## kfacres (Jul 23, 2012)

Couple years ago, I had a lamb turn up missing- couldn't find it dead anywhere- finally figured it got drug off.  about 6 months later, I was messing around with a pile of gates leaning up against the shed- and there next to the shed was a couple of bones and 2 eartags...  finally found the missing lamb.


----------



## boykin2010 (Jul 23, 2012)

kfacres said:
			
		

> Couple years ago, I had a lamb turn up missing- couldn't find it dead anywhere- finally figured it got drug off.  about 6 months later, I was messing around with a pile of gates leaning up against the shed- and there next to the shed was a couple of bones and 2 eartags...  finally found the missing lamb.


I've heard of this happening before from a friend of mine. She had an old wooden feeder laying against the barn and the lamb got stuck... Finally turned up when she moved the feeder...


----------



## kfacres (Jul 23, 2012)

boykin2010 said:
			
		

> kfacres said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wasn't stuck.. there was a good 2 foot between the gates and the barn.. I think it just layed there, and was too dumb to move...


----------



## boykin2010 (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh... Well that stinks


----------

